
Looking for VR users to test out a prototype VR game streaming concept - jjhartmann
Hi, I&#x27;m a researcher at the University of Waterloo looking for anyone that has a VR headset, a decent gaming PC, and time to test out a short demo application for viewing game streams in VR. The demo should last anywhere from 5-15 minutes. If you have some time, fill out this form and we will be in touch about next steps.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;ZYozsqS4fcTMYMMY7
======
GekkePrutser
Will do now! Sounds interesting

~~~
GekkePrutser
By the way if you like I can spread this on another forum too (in the
Netherlands)

~~~
jjhartmann
That would be great!

~~~
GekkePrutser
Done here:
[https://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_message/63774530#6...](https://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_message/63774530#63774530)

Discussion there is in Dutch but I clarified that English is needed for
participation in the study.

I hope your post will also get more traction here.

